# ED Serviced Provided to Deceased Patient



## aschaeve (Oct 25, 2010)

If a patient is pronounced dead in the field by an ED physician via the phone.  The patient is then brought to the ED and examined by the ED physician, can this service be billed?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, we can if he examined


----------



## LTibbetts (Oct 29, 2010)

I just did a case like this, this morning. Had trouble with the Dx though, because all the physician wrote was DOA. I sent it back for clarification, and it came back the exact same way..uugghhh!


----------

